# [consiglio] assemblaggio muletto/nas/router

## lordalbert

non so bene come definirlo  :Smile: 

Ad ogni modo, ho intenzione di creare un nas per condividere i file in rete locale, e permettere ad ogni computer della rete di fare il backup, salvando i dati su questo "muletto" che voglio creare.

Vorrei poi condividere una stampante usb con l'intera rete locale, creare un server DNS per velocizzare le interrogazioni ai dns, una cache internet tramite un proxy, server ftp esterno, per condividere alcuni file, condividerli con amici e avere i file a disposizione anche quando sono fuori casa. Ovviamente saranno in directory separate e ben protette, in modo da non condividere con l'esterno i backup o altra roba. E magari (ma forse no, è da valutare) sostituire il mio router. Fargli fare anche da router.

Pensavo di prendere una schedina itx della intel, con processore Atom. Ma secondo voi è abbastanza potente? E' più potente un atom degli arm?

E se mettessi un celeron? Dovrebbe essere superiore di Atom, forse a discapito dei consumi. Dipende che potenza serve, se un atom è a sufficienza. 

Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?

----------

## IlGab

Budget ?

Numero di client ?

Spazio disco necessario ?

----------

## lordalbert

allora... il numero di client sarebbero 3-4 (pochi, ma è una piccola rete casalinga)

Io volevo prendere 2 hd da 1TB da mettere in raid, per maggior sicurezza.

Però il problema è che parlando con mia madre, le sembra una spesa un po' eccessiva (io avevo calcolato sui 300€, per i 2 hd, una mini-itx, alimentatore, ram). Anche lei ha ammesso di non capire la vera importanza del salvataggio dei dati, ma ha detto che cmq si potrebbe effettuare con dvd e penne usb. (effettivamente non ha tutti i torti, essendo i dati da salvare di piccole dimensioni e non così tanti)

Quindi per mancanza di finanziamenti.. pensavo di riciclare vecchi componenti che ho in casa. sarebbe un pentium3, e ho anche 2 vecchi hd da 80gb che non utilizzo più, che pensavo di mettere in raid.

Il P3 sarebbe un vecchissimo server della azienda di mio zio, ed ha già una unità per il backup su nastro, ed io ho 2 cassette (DDS-2) da 8GB l'una.

lo spazio non è certo elevatissimo, ma per un utilizzo domestico (in cui bisogna salvare foto e alcuni documenti) 8GB son più che sufficienti.

Anche se, però, avendo 2 hd da 80GB, se li metto in raid non mi servono più i DDS-2.

Il processore credo possa andar bene, e per almeno una "prova" l'hw che ho dovrebbe bastare. Consigli?

ovviamente non sarà certo il top, ma ogni tanto bisogna accontentarsi di quello che si ha  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

i dvd non sono certo un supporto affidabile, idem per le memorie flash (li dipende dalla frequenza con la quale aggiorni ovviamente) il supporto più affidabile resta l'hard-disk in storage (ovvero lo accendi solo per aggiornare o recuperare i backup) ed il raid non è un modo per essere più sicuri, che sia più affidabile e pratico dei metodi tradizionali per trasferire i dati è un'altra questione.

Quanto al PIII come cpu non vedo cosa ci sia di male, il backup su nastro non serve a nulla ma parti con quello e poi vedi come evolve la situazione, mal che vada compri altri HD.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> i dvd non sono certo un supporto affidabile, idem per le memorie flash (li dipende dalla frequenza con la quale aggiorni ovviamente) il supporto più affidabile resta l'hard-disk in storage (ovvero lo accendi solo per aggiornare o recuperare i backup) ed il raid non è un modo per essere più sicuri, che sia più affidabile e pratico dei metodi tradizionali per trasferire i dati è un'altra questione.
> 
> Quanto al PIII come cpu non vedo cosa ci sia di male, il backup su nastro non serve a nulla ma parti con quello e poi vedi come evolve la situazione, mal che vada compri altri HD.

 

ma perchè dici che i dvd non sono un supporto affidabile? A me non hanno mai dato problemi, al contrario di hd rotti  :Smile: 

E poi il raid mi sembra abbastanza sicuro, (lo so che esistono vari tipi di raid, ma non ricordo a menoria i numeri associati alla tipologia. Intendo quella con 2 hd uguali, uno la copia dell'altro). In quel caso, se ti si fotte un hd, ne hai un'altro identico. Il caso che si fottano tutti e due nell'arco di un paio d'ore (il tempo di risolvere la situazione) è assai raro

----------

## Peach

c'è un thread a riguardo il degrado dei supporti ottici

apparte questo, oggigiorno un nas costa intorno ai 100 euro suppergiù (la mia kurobox la pagai 120 euro senza disco interno), penso sia una spesa valida, considerato che puoi fargli far di tutto, dall'autenticazione, backup, risorse condivise, stampanti, ap...  :Smile: 

----------

## IlGab

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   i dvd non sono certo un supporto affidabile, idem per le memorie flash (li dipende dalla frequenza con la quale aggiorni ovviamente) il supporto più affidabile resta l'hard-disk in storage (ovvero lo accendi solo per aggiornare o recuperare i backup) ed il raid non è un modo per essere più sicuri, che sia più affidabile e pratico dei metodi tradizionali per trasferire i dati è un'altra questione.
> 
> Quanto al PIII come cpu non vedo cosa ci sia di male, il backup su nastro non serve a nulla ma parti con quello e poi vedi come evolve la situazione, mal che vada compri altri HD. 
> 
> ma perchè dici che i dvd non sono un supporto affidabile? A me non hanno mai dato problemi, al contrario di hd rotti 
> ...

 

Raid 1 (mirror).

Mi associo al fatto che il P3 è più che sufficiente per backuppare i dati, non vedo perchè spendere dei soldi per tenere una cpu sempre in idle  :Smile: 

Eventualmente metti 2 lire in più se devi pompare un pochetto la ram che può aiutare in fase di compilazione, per il resto mi sembra tutto proporzionato alle esigenze che hai in questo momento. Magari prevedi un volume logico sui dischi in maniera tale da poter eventualmente allargare l'area di backup in futuro.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

> c'è un thread a riguardo il degrado dei supporti ottici
> 
> apparte questo, oggigiorno un nas costa intorno ai 100 euro suppergiù (la mia kurobox la pagai 120 euro senza disco interno), penso sia una spesa valida, considerato che puoi fargli far di tutto, dall'autenticazione, backup, risorse condivise, stampanti, ap... 

 

Ma con i nas che ci sono in commercio, posso davvero fare "più cose" oltre allo storage? Credevo fossero abbastanza limitati. Ho visto pure quelli con client torrent/emule integrato, ma costano sui 300. E quelli con spazio ftp, condivisione stampanti, stai sui 250€... per questo io pensavo a una soluzone assemblata da me, in modo da avere in ogni caso una soluzione più flessibile, e in futuro potrò aggiungere ulteriori servizi senza problemi (hw permettendo, ma credo non sia questo il problema)

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raid 1 (mirror).
> 
> Mi associo al fatto che il P3 è più che sufficiente per backuppare i dati, non vedo perchè spendere dei soldi per tenere una cpu sempre in idle 
> ...

 

Avevo aggiunto già la ram, 512mb direi che bastano  :Smile:  Soprattutto perchè non ho intenzione di installarci X

In che senso un volume logico? che intendi?

----------

## djinnZ

Mettetevi in testa che il raid è solo uno strumento, non è una soluzione e non aumenta la sicurezza intrinseca del sistema. Usare il raid 1 o 2 per archiviare un volume piuttosto che un semplice cp è più sicuro e fa risparmiare tempo, usare il raid 2 per mantenere in linea costantemente due dischi non riduce le probabilità di perdere tutti i dati.

@lordalbert La mia esperienza è che i dischi se ne vanno sempre in gloria tutti insieme, escludendo i casi di mortalità infantile e quelli aggiunti successivamente.

I nastri si deteriorano piuttosto in fretta, le memorie flash dopo un tot di scritture sono inutilizzabili (se qualcuno ha dei dati più certi sulla durata si accodi al thread apposito, googolare è inutile si viene sommersi dalle declamazioni dei fanboy pro/contro) ma pare che la durata dovrebbe essere migliore, i cd stampati dovrebbero durare più di dieci anni ma quelli masterizzati intorno ai cinque (considerando che più si va avanti e meno durano).

Dato che un HD usb da 500 GB costa tra i 50 ed i 100 € e che detto HD, usato sporadicamente, durerà certamente molto di più di 5 anni (faccio notare che ho due HD SCSI da 800 MB perfettamente funzionanti presi per un server nel 1981), la soluzione più semplice ed economica è prendere un giocattolo del genere ed almeno una volta al mese od al massimo una volta alla settimana copiarci sopra l'intero contenuto del volume dati. Quindi accontentati del PIII, inizia ad usarlo, al massimo con € ~50 ci metti su un disco ata da 500 e sei a posto per un semplice proxy+fileserver+printserver. Poi man mano che evolvono le cose sostituisci ed integri.

Potresti pensare di prendere una cpu potente per compilarci la gentoo piuttosto che sul tuo pc, il p2p etc quindi in prospettiva il mini itx serve solo a limitarti in futuro. Considera che ho rimpiazzato il mio vecchio PII solo perchè aveva problemi a gestire i dischi più recenti e perchè volevo usare il server per compilare.

Per esempio puoi pensare a dei cassetti estraibili del tipo più economico e metterci dentro l'hd per il backup, dopo fatta la copia estrai il cassetto (o ti limiti a spegnere l'hd).

Molti nas hanno un aptom a bordo e c'è modo di sostituire il firmware come per router.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> aptom

 

arm9++

sempre che rumorosità e consumo watt siano una priorità

----------

## djinnZ

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ...

 precisino...  :Laughing: 

aggiungo solo che sono tutte cose già ampiamente discusse, cerca nel forum e troverai anche i link.

----------

## Kernel78

@djinnZ ho come l'impressione di aver già discusso sulla sicurezza dei raid con te ma vedo che ancora te ne esci con frati tipo *Quote:*   

> Mettetevi in testa che il raid è solo uno strumento, non è una soluzione e non aumenta la sicurezza intrinseca del sistema.

 

1)ogni cosa che utilizziamo è uno strumento

2)può tranquillamente essere una soluzione (dipende da qual'è il problema)

3)aumenta eccome la sicurezza del sistema

esempio banale:

uno ha un sistema di backup ultra affidabile ma se il disco su cui lavora si rompe perde tutti i dati dall'ultimo backup mentre se lavora su un raid non perde nulla se si rompe un disco.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @djinnZ ho come l'impressione di aver già discusso[omissis]

 Come ti ho già detto il raid non è LA SOLUZIONE, è solo un modo per incrementare (di poco nella mia modesta, trentennale, esperienza) la sicurezza di funzionamento attraverso la ridondanza, ma non può sostituire l'archiviazione (ovvero prendi i dati e li metti al sicuro su qualcosa che non usi a meno che non devi ripristinare).

Su base più larga (per esempio in una web-farm) avrai sicuramente dischi diversa età e condizioni e quindi il beneficio è maggiore ma su due dischi nel serverino di casa non serve a nulla. La probabilità che due HD (comprati insieme e tenuti in funzione contemporaneamente dallo stesso alimentatore) si rompano per usura a distanza di pochi minuti l'uno dall'altro è altissima raid o non raid (almeno a me è sempre capitato, anche tra macchine diverse, rotto il primo nel giro di qualche giorno li ho buttati tutti).

Che poi mdamd per copiare una partizione intera sia meglio che ravanare di cp/tar/md5 e vattelappesca è palese; puoi anche pensare di fare come faccio io che spengo semplicemente il disco del backup ma non lo sposto dal server, il risultato è quello.

Sarò io che vivo circondato da idioti che esclamano "il raid è la soluzione ed il backup è inutile" (e poi vengono sempre a scroccare aiuto) ma sono un tantino irritabile sull'argomento. Ovviamente non ho parlato dei benefici in prestazioni ma credo che siano scontati, hardware permettendo.

Non ho detto è sbagliato usare il raid ma solo che non è la panacea a tutti i mali del mondo, come troppi venditori e tecnici (incompetenti entrambi) vanno sbandierando. Ti fai i tuoi conti e vedi se ti conviene ma non ha nulla a che fare con i backup ed anche per quelli ti devi fare i tuoi conti (contrariamente a quello che dice l'ufficio del garante) e vedere qual è il rischio maggiore e la soluzione più conveniente.

Partire con un sistema nuovo, completo, e credere che per questo non servano i backup... tanto vale darsi alla politica (perchè anche per zappare la terra serve un minimo di intelletto). Oltre al fatto che il raid non ti mette al sicuro dalla corruzione di un database o dalla cancellazione (e sempre la mia esperienza mi dice che è questo quello che capita più spesso).

Per questo il mio consiglio è partire con un sistema senza raid e vedere come va, poi prendi un disco nuovo, poi ne prendi un altro e parti con il raid, a questo punto ha una ragion d'essere (presumibilmente al decesso del primo il secondo sarà ancora giovane e forte, non decrepito quanto la salma).

E ti è riuscito di farmelo ripetere per la seconda o terza volta...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## X-Act!

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> ... ho intenzione di creare un nas per condividere i file in rete locale, e permettere ad ogni computer della rete di fare il backup, salvando i dati su questo "muletto" che voglio creare.
> 
> Vorrei poi condividere una stampante usb con l'intera rete locale, creare un server DNS per velocizzare le interrogazioni ai dns, una cache internet tramite un proxy, server ftp esterno, per condividere alcuni file, condividerli con amici e avere i file a disposizione anche quando sono fuori casa. Ovviamente saranno in directory separate e ben protette, in modo da non condividere con l'esterno i backup o altra roba. E magari (ma forse no, è da valutare) sostituire il mio router. Fargli fare anche da router.

 

Se costi e consumi sono importanti ti consiglio anche un'altra ipotesi da prendere in considerazione: invece che un pc prendi un router con porta usb su cui puoi mettere un firmware open (io ho preso una Fonera 2 anche se in questo momento sul sito di Fon non è disponibile).

Nessun problema a gestire tutti i servizi di rete come proxy, dns, dhcp, ftp, vpn, ecc. e con un qualsiasi disco usb (o persino una chiavetta) ci puoi fare da nas, backup, e tutto il resto. Poi puoi facilmente condividere quasi qualsiasi dispositivo usb tipo stampanti, ma anche scanner o webcam. Ovviamente puoi usarlo come router e se necessario (o utile) come accespoint multissid e persino come p2p-server (con 32mb di memoria fa un po' fatica solo se "tiri il collo al mulo", bittorrent ad es. non sente niente).

Certo non hai la versatilità di un pc soprattutto per le eventuali modifiche all'hardware, ma te la cavi con poche decine di euro, ci fai più o meno tutto quello che serve, occupi pochissimo spazio, nessun rumore e consumi di corrente ridicoli.

 Magari facci un pensierino...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Quote:*   

> il raid è solo uno strumento, non è una soluzione e non aumenta la sicurezza intrinseca del sistema

 

 *Quote:*   

> Come ti ho già detto il raid non è LA SOLUZIONE

 

e se ti rileggi il mio messaggio io non aggiungo altro su questo punto

io tentavo di correggere per l'ennesima volta il tuo punto di vista eccessivamente generalizzato.

Ho lavorato per anni su db ospedalieri e oltre al backup giornaliero se non ci fosse stata ridondanza tramite raid (su un cluster di due macchine) in più di un occasione si sarebbe perso tutto il lavoro fatto dall'ultimo backup e poi non avrei voluto essere io il tizio che avrebbe dovuto spiegare la perdita dei dati ...

Più in piccolo penso a me e a quanto mi dispiacerebbe perdere anche solo alcune foto di mia figlia, quelle ovviamente che non sono ancora stata salvate sull'unità di backup ... l'affidabilità di un singolo disco non mi basta quindi mi affido ad un raid 5 di 3 dischi più 1 di spare.

Tu consigli di partire con un disco, spiega anche che stai suggerendo una soluzione in cui basti la rottura di quel disco e tutti i dati inseriti dall'ultimo backup saranno persi.

Io preferisco avere quella sicurezza in più e sono disposto a pagare quel tot in più per averla, tu fatti i tuoi conti ma se suggerisci qualcosa a qualcuno dagli almeno una panoramica completa delle conseguenze a cui potrebbe andare incontro seguendo i tuoi consigli.

----------

## IlGab

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo aggiunto già la ram, 512mb direi che bastano  Soprattutto perchè non ho intenzione di installarci X
> 
> In che senso un volume logico? che intendi?

 

Intendo lvm, così in caso di necessità aggiungi dischi al tuo nas e allarghi il volume.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ho lavorato per anni su db ospedalieri e oltre al backup giornaliero se non ci fosse stata ridondanza tramite raid (su un cluster di due macchine) in più di un occasione si sarebbe perso tutto il lavoro fatto dall'ultimo backup e poi non avrei voluto essere io il tizio che avrebbe dovuto spiegare la perdita dei dati ...

 Carico, dimensioni, costo/possibilità di ripristino, tempo limite per il ripristino e numero di volumi? (se poi stiamo parlando di una certa procedura che ho in mente io... evitiamo di discterne pubblicamente). Non mi pare un paragone che possa reggere con il server casalingo oltre al fatto che due dischi su due macchine hanno minori probabilità di guastarsi contemporaneamente di due dischi sulla stessa macchina.

Continuo a dire che alla ridondanza sulle unità di lavoro preferisco quella sui backup. Per i più furbi chiarirò che vuol dire meglio spendere i soldi per mezza dozzina di HD di backup da usare a rotazione che per due scsi garantiti 5 anni in raid.

Se però hai tempi limite (caso del database delle diagnosi o di un sistema di monitoraggio delle prescrizoni o la contabilitàdi farmacia) o costi di ripristino mostruosi (basti pensare ad una banca od alla gestione di un corriere, ogni minuto di fermo è monetizzabile e non in poco) il discorso cambia, ma li il raid 1 su due dischi che normalmente propinano è suicida.

Una volta, in tempi più civili di questi (oggi si pensa a cose più utili quali la determinazione della libidine degli adolescenti che ascoltano rap o rock con testi espliciti rispetto a quelli che ascoltano cose più "soft"), (su science magazine?) uscì uno studio interessante con tanto di formule per il calcolo se riesco a ripescarlo...

----------

## lordalbert

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   ... ho intenzione di creare un nas per condividere i file in rete locale, e permettere ad ogni computer della rete di fare il backup, salvando i dati su questo "muletto" che voglio creare.
> 
> Vorrei poi condividere una stampante usb con l'intera rete locale, creare un server DNS per velocizzare le interrogazioni ai dns, una cache internet tramite un proxy, server ftp esterno, per condividere alcuni file, condividerli con amici e avere i file a disposizione anche quando sono fuori casa. Ovviamente saranno in directory separate e ben protette, in modo da non condividere con l'esterno i backup o altra roba. E magari (ma forse no, è da valutare) sostituire il mio router. Fargli fare anche da router. 
> 
> Se costi e consumi sono importanti ti consiglio anche un'altra ipotesi da prendere in considerazione: invece che un pc prendi un router con porta usb su cui puoi mettere un firmware open (io ho preso una Fonera 2 anche se in questo momento sul sito di Fon non è disponibile).
> ...

 

grazie dell'idea! in fondo non è male. Anche se devo rinunciare al raid, e quindi devo trovare un altro modo per il backup...

----------

## X-Act!

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> grazie dell'idea! in fondo non è male. Anche se devo rinunciare al raid, e quindi devo trovare un altro modo per il backup...

 

In teoria puoi sempre fare un raid tra due dischi usb, ma non credo convenga: piuttosto metterei un disco sempre attivo e uno che monti, fai il backup e smonti, magari usando rsync o qualcosa di simile (o un semplice script sh).

----------

